# My new pup!



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is my new pup Karma, she is razors edge got her about two months ago!!! She is the sweetest and picking up on basic train very well thus far.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you! She is a bit of a clown as well....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww what a cutie  I can't wait to see her grow


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No doubt, she is absolutely beautiful!! Very pretty markings


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

how friggin adorable!!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty girl ya got there!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

She adorable. She looks like she came from Ocean State Kennels. They have a female that looks just like her lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very pretty girl!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> She adorable. She looks like she came from Ocean State Kennels. They have a female that looks just like her lol.


LOL she does in a way but the blue on the ear is on the other side. I'll have to check my papers and see if they share blood.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She's very pretty.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's got a very sweet face  I love white heads  These dogs are so smart I love training them


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Can't wait to see her as an adult!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love the markings very pretty girl


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow!! What a gorgeous pup! She's freakin' adorable. Awesome dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes a cute pup!


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks I got her as her parents looked correct to my standards, I don't like a sloppy bully. I love the razor line if done right not these ones out here that look to carry mastiff in there blood. I seen Karma and said "now thats a pretty female!" I hope to see good things out of her as I like to work my bullys and drive is a must so to speak.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

very pretty pup!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

she is very cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

SHE SO CUTE


----------

